# Factory Tours + PCD starting 3/24/08



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thought I would give everyone the latest information on factory tours. I've been told that the factory will most likely resume giving tours to our PCD customers on Monday, March 24, 2008. :thumbup:


----------



## mstubbins (Nov 8, 2006)

Yay!!! Thats great, I have a pickup date of 4/25, so that will be great I'm really forward to it.
I missed on doing the M experience when I bought my 2002 M5, I waitd a little too long. I would still like to sign up for another M course after I take delivery of the 550is.
MS


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

So I get the tour on 3/28?!?!? SWEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Woot!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

The factory tour is industrial magic. Do not miss it!


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

*Awesome!*

Jonathan-

That is GREAT news. As you know, my PCD for my X5 4.8 is April 2nd. I was really looking forward to seeing the manufacturing process and some X5s on the assembly line, but was disappointed that it was still going to be closed. So hearing that its opening it awesome. I am excited to now be getting the full PCD experience.

Thanks for the update. I cant wait to get there. See you then! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Now we're talking " Delivery Experience Extrordinaire "


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Just curious, how does this affect the day's itinerary? All of my paperwork says I should be on the road by 3:00. Definitely don't want to miss the tour though, so what time do you think we'll be on our way now? 

thanks!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> Just curious, how does this affect the day's itinerary? All of my paperwork says I should be on the road by 3:00. Definitely don't want to miss the tour though, so what time do you think we'll be on our way now?
> 
> thanks!!


The current rotation will have you out around 4:30 if you take the tour. We are working on a new rotation that may change that a bit but it won't be any later than 4:30.


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

brandonw said:


> Jonathan-
> 
> That is GREAT news. As you know, my PCD for my X5 4.8 is April 2nd. I was really looking forward to seeing the manufacturing process and some X5s on the assembly line, but was disappointed that it was still going to be closed. So hearing that its opening it awesome. I am excited to now be getting the full PCD experience.
> 
> Thanks for the update. I cant wait to get there. See you then! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Brandonw, My PCD is 4/2 also. 550I. Perhaps we can meet in person.:thumbup:


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> The current rotation will have you out around 4:30 if you take the tour. We are working on a new rotation that may change that a bit but it won't be any later than 4:30.


Johnathan,
I don't have any paperwork with times on it. Should I have gotten this from my dealer?


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

KennyA said:


> Brandonw, My PCD is 4/2 also. 550I. Perhaps we can meet in person.:thumbup:


Sounds good. 550, nice! Color? Specs? I considered getting one of those, but opted for the X5. See you there!

btw, add yourself to the PCD calendar... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=4&week=&month=4&year=2008


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

KennyA said:


> Johnathan,
> I don't have any paperwork with times on it. Should I have gotten this from my dealer?


You'll receive a letter when you check into the hotel with information regarding breakfast and what time the shuttle will leave to bring everyone over.

We don't send anything out with specific times regarding the rotation for the day of delivery. It is subject to change up until the day of delivery as we basically split the group into two after the first driving rotation.

Half the group will take delivery and the other half will do the off road course and museum. After lunch, you switch and do what you didn't do in the morning.

See you soon :thumbup:


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## KennyA (Jan 24, 2008)

brandonw said:


> Sounds good. 550, nice! Color? Specs? I considered getting one of those, but opted for the X5. See you there!
> 
> btw, add yourself to the PCD calendar... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=4&week=&month=4&year=2008


Here's what I ordered. Thanks for the link I put my info on the calandar. Very exciting.

550i - Carbon Black 
Natural Brown
Bamboo
anthracite headliner 
Options
261 - Rear Air bags
2TB - Sport Trans w/Shifters
609 - Nav System
610 - HUD
677 - Permium Hi-Fi
6FL - iPod


----------



## Unagi1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I-Won-Today said:


> You'll receive a letter when you check into the hotel with information regarding breakfast and what time the shuttle will leave to bring everyone over.
> 
> We don't send anything out with specific times regarding the rotation for the day of delivery. It is subject to change up until the day of delivery as we basically split the group into two after the first driving rotation.
> 
> ...


Good details in this post. 
Jonathan, if you bring a guest do they also get to participate in the driving?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unagi1 said:


> Good details in this post.
> Jonathan, if you bring a guest do they also get to participate in the driving?


Absolutely...

Everything is set up for the owner and 1 guest. With the driving you will complete an exercise and then switch with the passenger.


----------

